

Scientific Computing in the cloud - cf
http://opani.com

======
octopus
I think amazon cloud computing is more promising. I hate web sites that
require to register before you know exactly for what you subscribe.

If opani will, at some point, give more details about what they can offer
versus the competition, I may consider to register.

~~~
onecreativenerd
thanks, that's good feedback. we are actually using ec2 (you can even use your
own AMI image).

intended message: we give you the tools you already use and make the ux of
scaling to bigger data and getting meaning out of it effortless.

we should also link to people's apps so you can see what's being done already
before you sign up.

